# Steam: Valve will Bezahl-Mods zurückbringen - "Modder müssen entlohnt werden"



## Knusperferkel (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Valve will Bezahl-Mods zurückbringen - "Modder müssen entlohnt werden"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Valve will Bezahl-Mods zurückbringen - "Modder müssen entlohnt werden"


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Februar 2017)

Viel wichtiger ist Meldung von gestern. Greenlight wird beendet. Die Frage die noch geklärt werden muss ist, wie hoch die Gebühr für Entwickler ausfallen wird, die ihr über Steam vertreiben wollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2017)

Wie wäre es einfach mit ner Option dafür, ob man dafür zahlen will oder nicht? Letztlich machen Modder das nicht beruflich, sondern weil es ihr Hobby ist. Für gute Mods, z.B. Enderal, geb ich gern mal n bissl was her. Aber die Modder sollten selbst entscheiden, ob sie dafür entlohnt werden wollen oder nicht. Beispielsweise durch Spenden.


----------



## Sanador (11. Februar 2017)

Aha, die Modder müssen entlohnt werden...Und warum will dann Valve einen ordentlichen Anteil von den Einnahmen behalten?!
Wenn man die Modder wirklich unterstützen will, dann sollte man denen lieber direkt via Paypal die Spenden überweisen.


----------



## Gemar (11. Februar 2017)

Sehe das wie Sanador!
Valve will hier noch noch mehr abzocken.
Wenn Mods Geld kosten sollen, dann sollen sie es gefälligst als DLC verkaufen und nicht als Mod.

Valve will hier die Community monetarisieren.
Das ist echt das LETZTE!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob man das gut oder schlecht findet. Wie soll das Ganz eigentlich funktionieren? Viele Mods bauen aufeinander auf, da wird das von XY verwendet und jenes von YZ. Das führt doch dann untereinander zu Streit und ich wette, da werden dann auch viele Mods hochgeladen, als eigene ausgegeben, die gar nicht von ihnen sind.
Hinzu kommen jede Menge rechtliche Probleme. Wer kümmert sich darum? Valve? Viele Mods verwenden Sachen aus Filmen, anderen Spielen, Comics und was weiß ich. Also Copyright geschützte Sachen. Das wird bisher ja nur geduldet, weil es kostenlos ist. Würden die Leute damit Geld verdienen, dann hätten sie aber sehr schnell diverse Anwälte an den Hacken. Nehmen wir beispielsweise auch Communitypatches für Pro Evolution Soccer, die die fehlenden Daten der Vereine und Spieler hinzufügen. Da wäre auch sofort schluss damit  
Meiner Meinung nach lebt das Modden und die Community ja davon, dass es kostenlos ist.


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Sehe das wie Sanador!
> Valve will hier noch noch mehr abzocken.
> Wenn Mods Geld kosten sollen, dann sollen sie es gefälligst als DLC verkaufen und nicht als Mod.
> 
> ...


Jaein.
Für die Modder könnte Steam eben auch das ganze Admisinstrative machen.

Schöner fände ichs aber auch, wenn das zum Beispiel über NEXUS gemacht würde.
Nur stellt Steam mit ihrer Plattfirm halt schon was mächtiges und oft benutztes System, was den Moddern halt auch eine grosse Verbreitung garantiert. 
Und viele User haben da schon ihre Zahlungsoptionen hinterlegt.


----------



## Svatlas (11. Februar 2017)

Das Modder entlohnt werden sollen, da bin ich stark dafür! Das ist wirklich viel Arbeit und gute Software/Texturen sind alle nicht billig. Ich habe selber damit angefangen und  es ist schon sehr beachtlich was alles dahinter steckt. Dennoch bin ich auch nicht dafür, das Valve sich so die Taschen füllen will. Das erste Modell war schon Abzocke am Modder. Als ich die Vereinbarung gelesen habe, dachte ich nur noch: "What the fuck!" und habe Sie direkt wieder geschlossen. 

Ich würde auch für richtig gute Mods bezahlen, weil ich weiß wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt. Ich würde keinen Modder verurteilen, der es aus dem finanziellen Aspekt ausübt. Guter PC/Software/PBR-Texturen etc kosten halt eine Menge Geld und wenn dann etwas bares zurück kommt um auf dem Lvl zubleiben....da würde sich jeder freuen. Lob und Anerkennung kennen die Leute so oder so nicht mehr. Alles wird so hingenommen und dann wird nur gemeckert oder es wird gar nichts geschrieben. Das motiviert null.


----------



## kidou1304 (11. Februar 2017)

ich finde eine freiwillige Spenden-Funktion an den Modder wäre mehr als ausreichend. Der Großteil der Modder, auch SUREAI macht das in der FREIZEIT aus Spaß dran, warum gehören diese also entlohnt? Sofern mir da ne wirklich gute Arbeit entgegentritt, bin ich durchaus bereit auch, je nach umfang 1-5€ zu spenden, ich halte aber nichts davon in Freizeit gemoddete Dinge evtl nur gegen Geld anzubieten, der Modder is davon in der Regel nicht abhängig. Ich denke vielen würde das auch das Image zerhauen wenn sie anfangen für kleinvieh noch Geld zu verlangen. Aber gut...erstmal abwarten wie das umgesetzt wird, die aufkommenden Probleme die  Shadow_Man anspricht sind nicht ohne.

Gerade bei Syrim kommt das arg dumm, sollten Mods nur gegen Echtgeld zu bekommen sein, aber auf xx anderen Mods aufbauen.

Davon ab müssen sich die Preise in einer vernünftige Relation bewegen und da sollte man sich bitte am Durchschnittlichen Umfang von Vollpreistiteln und deren Preis orientieren. Ich zahle für ne SkinMod oder für ne ENB-Mod sicherlich nicht mehr als 1 allerhöchstens 2 €.

Ich bleibe dabei, das beste wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Spenden-Funktion und keine Möglichkeit mods NUR gegen Echtgeld zu verkaufen.


----------



## Theojin (11. Februar 2017)

Das Gabe könnte auch einfach mal sein scheiss PR Geblubber weglassen und einfach mal sagen, daß Valve mehr Geld für sich selber generieren möchte. Die Modder gehen denen doch am Arsch vorbei, respektive deren "Entlohnung". Der ist auch nix anderes als all die Schlipsträger in den Chefetage diverser Publisher. Nur daß er halt wie ein dicker alter Nerd rüberkommen will.

Nicht falsch verstehen, wenn ein Modder für seine Arbeit Geld haben will, soll er das auch bekommen, wenn es Leute gibt, denen das Geld wert ist. Aber Valve schneidet sich ja ein verflucht großes Stück vom Kuchen ab. Der Shitstorm wird aber vermutlich eh wieder kommen. Aber wenn man es nur lange und beharrlich genug versucht, geht irgendwann alles. Deswegen kostet ja mittlerweile ein AAA Spiel keine 50Euro, sondern eher 100 und mehr, wenn man nicht nur die abgespeckte Basisversion haben will.


----------



## WeeFilly (11. Februar 2017)

Schön, dass Steam aus Fehlern lernt. 

Mal ehrlich, machen die nicht schon genug Geld? 

Wenn mir eine Mod sehr gut gefällt habe ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal 10 € oder so per PayPal "gespendet", dafür brauche ich doch kein Steam, das sich dazwischenschaltet... Aber zum Glück kann man ja (noch?) Mods außerhalb des Workshops beziehen und zum Laufen bringen.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht solltet ihr erst einmal euren Kopf einschalten, bevor ihr irgendwelchen Schwachsinn schreibt.

Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass für alle Mods in Zukunft bezahlt werden soll.
Modder sollen nur die Möglichkeit bekommen, für ihre Arbeit entlohnt zu werden, sie müssen diese aber nicht nutzen!
Wenn sie aber für Ihre Mods Geld verlangen, dann bedeutet das, dass erst einmal rechtliche Probleme gelöst werden müssen, denn der Rechteinhaber des Hauptspiels muss damit einverstanden sein. Und das gilt auch, wenn der Modder eine Spendenoption anbietet.
Valve macht nichts anderes als eine legale MÖGLICHKEIT für Modder zu schaffen, mit ihrer Arbeit Geld zu verdienen.
Niemand wird zu irgendetwas gezwungen!


----------



## Corlagon (11. Februar 2017)

Spätestens bis TES6 (an dem derzeit selbstverständlich nicht gearbeitet wird ;D). Dann kann Bethesda wieder ein Durchschnittsspiel entwickeln und die Community die eigentliche Arbeit machen lassen. Valve kassiert doppelt, ohne dafür einen Finger krumm machen zu müssen.

Vorher noch ein paar taktisch geschickte Provokationen um Moder gegen den Rest der Community aufzubringen (der sprichwörtliche Keil):

"Mod people create a lot of value, and we think that absolutely they need to be compensated"
"They’re creating value, and the degree to which they are not being accurately compensated is a bug in the system"
"But the fundamental concept that the gaming community needs to reward the people who are creating value is pretty important"

Es ist wirklich herzerwärmend, wie altruistisch sich dieser Mann für die Moder einsetzt (die Moder bekommen doch 100% der Einnahmen oder etwa nicht?). Es ist eben diese Selbstlosigkeit, mit der er ein von Forbes geschätztes Privatvermögen von circa $4.100.000.000 (umgerechnet 831.643.002 Big Mac's) anhäufen konnte.

Auf mich macht Herr Newell den Eindruck, als würde er den Hals einfach nicht vollbekommen (bitte entschuldigt diese selbstverständlich unbeabsichtigte Zweideutigkeit).

Ich muss wohl nicht daran erinnern, wie viele Mods nach dem ersten Bezahl-Mod-Intermezzo von nexusmods verschwunden sind. Es wäre sehr naiv anzunehmen, dass diese "Möglichkeit" nicht zum Standard werden würde.

Den shitstorm zu diesem Thema bezeichnet Valve übrigens als "great data".

Und zum Thema "aus Fehlern lernen" passt das letzte Zitat aus dem interview ganz gut: "It was a situation of, ‘Oh, that burner is hot! Maybe we should wait a while before we put our hands on that burner again".


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. Februar 2017)

Prinzipiell habe ich ja nichts dagegen einzuwenden, aber Steam bedient sich ja sehr großzügig an den Umsätzen, so dass Modder wohl nicht viel davon sehen.
Und wie sieht die Preisgestaltung aus? Legt der Modder die fest, oder macht das Steam? Und wie ist es, wenn Mods aufeinander aufbauen? Gibt es die dann im "günstigen" Bundle?

Für mich stellen sich da noch einige Fragen, die beantwortet werden müssen.

Und solche Spiele wie Elder Scrolls oder Fallout, werden wohl auf den Bethesda-Launcher ausweichen, dort bietet Bethesda ja Tools für Modder an.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr erst einmal euren Kopf einschalten, bevor ihr irgendwelchen Schwachsinn schreibt.
> 
> Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass für alle Mods in Zukunft bezahlt werden soll.
> Modder sollen nur die Möglichkeit bekommen, für ihre Arbeit entlohnt zu werden, sie müssen diese aber nicht nutzen!
> ...



Das sollten Publisher/Entwickler aber selbst entscheiden. Die bieten ja die Basis für die Mods, nicht Valve (von Mods für Valve-Games mal abgesehen). 
Nexus hat bereits einen Spenden-Button. Bethesda könnte mit ihrem Launcher das selbe machen und ich denke, in dem Fall wäre es auch in Ordnung, wenn sich Bethesda den ein oder anderen Prozent dafür abzwacken würde. Solange es nicht, wie beim letzten Versuch, fast die Hälfte für Valve ist.



Corlagon schrieb:


> Auf mich macht Herr Newell den Eindruck, als würde er den Hals einfach nicht vollbekommen (bitte entschuldigt diese selbstverständlich unbeabsichtigte Zweideutigkeit).


Der Mann hat noch n Hals?


----------



## Panth (11. Februar 2017)

Das geht aus dem Grund in die Hose, weil dann jeder Kleinigkeiten-Mod eben dann dann nen Euro oder so kostet, bei 40-50 installieren Mods, siehe City Skylines habe ich über 200 ... wird das schnell mehr als der eigentliche Titel. Dann werden die Menschen einfach auf die Mods verzichten. Und es wird etwas ganz einfaches passieren ... moddb wird florieren wie noch nie, weil man dort sicher sein kann ... da wird nirgendswo geld verlangt und steam-mod wird zum Schattensystem, was 5% benutzen. Die Modder werden nur noch auf Steam anbieten, weil sie Träumen damit echt Kohle zu machen und die Moddingszene wird langsam sterben. Ich für meinen Teil werde keinen Cent für irgendeinen Mod ausgeben, weil Mods immer eine freiwillige Sache war, von Gamern für Gamer. Wenn ich nen 20er Spende, dann mache ich das freiwillig.


----------



## KSPilo (11. Februar 2017)

"Modder müssen entlohnt werden" und wir (Valve) bekommen davon auch unseren Zwangsanteil... ,!,,  ,,!,


----------



## nuuub (11. Februar 2017)

> Spätestens bis TES6 (an dem derzeit selbstverständlich nicht gearbeitet  wird ;D). Dann kann Bethesda wieder ein Durchschnittsspiel entwickeln  und die Community die eigentliche Arbeit machen lassen. Valve kassiert  doppelt, ohne dafür einen Finger krumm machen zu müssen.



Nun ja, Valve kassiert dafür nichts mehr.

Deswegen wurde doch das Bethesda.net "erfunden". 

Valve kassierte 30%. Bethesda wollte nicht teilen. Jetzt haben sie eine eigene Plattform um Mods anzubieten, und warten einfach nur auf die richtige Gelegenheit. Da wird der Rubel rollen.

Mods wie "Wlads Soljanka" für SoC, oder "Enderal", sind mir einen Vollpreis, sagen wir mal 50€ bzw 50$, allemal wert. Dafür gibt es Paypal. Funktioniert auch Problemlos. Dazu braucht man kein Valve.

Einiges wurde schon angesprochen.

Manche Mods bauen aufeinander auf, der eine oder andere wird eine fremde Mod als eigene zum Verkauf anbieten, Skyrim mit 100 Mods wird ganz schön teuer.

Es kann nur schief gehen, und es wird ärger geben.

Was ist den mit dem Gabe los? Vor zwei Wochen hat Forbes die reichsten Menschen genannt, da gehörte er zu den 400 reichsten. Anscheinend reicht es ihm nicht und er will in die top100. ^^


----------



## OField (11. Februar 2017)

KSPilo schrieb:


> "Modder müssen entlohnt werden" und wir (Valve) bekommen davon auch unseren Zwangsanteil... ,!,,  ,,!,



Da  Valve die Infrastruktur bereit stellt, ist das völlig legitim. Letztlich liegt es an den Moddern zu entscheiden, ob sie Geld für ihre Arbeit zu verlangen. Klar staubt sich Valve einen Anteil ob. Dennoch finde ich es nicht fair, deshalb auf Gabe einzuprügeln.


----------



## Corlagon (11. Februar 2017)

Meint ihr denn, dass Bethesda auf eine Veröffentlichung von TES6 via Steam verzichten wird? Einerseits würde es mich zwar freuen aber ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Da  Valve die Infrastruktur bereit stellt, ist das völlig legitim. Letztlich liegt es an den Moddern zu entscheiden, ob sie Geld für ihre Arbeit zu verlangen. Klar staubt sich Valve einen Anteil ob. Dennoch finde ich es nicht fair, deshalb auf Gabe einzuprügeln.


Angesichts dessen, wie groß der Anteil war, den Valve beim ersten Versuch einkassieren wollte...ist die Kritik und die Skepsis durchaus berechtigt. Für die Modder blieb ja im Grunde kaum was über.


----------



## Pherim (11. Februar 2017)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn, dass Bethesda auf eine Veröffentlichung von TES6 via Steam verzichten wird? Einerseits würde es mich zwar freuen aber ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen.



Wenn, dann wird Steam durch einen eigenen Client ersetzt werden, solche Pläne wurden ja auch schon mal diskutiert... mit der Verlagerung von Mods vom Steam-Workshop auf Bethesda.net wurde schon der erste Schritt in die Richtung gemacht. Ob das gut oder schlecht wäre, bleibt abzuwarten. Solang man immer noch externe Modding-Tools und -Seiten verwenden kann...


----------



## MasterBruin (11. Februar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr erst einmal euren Kopf einschalten, bevor ihr irgendwelchen Schwachsinn schreibt.
> 
> Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass für alle Mods in Zukunft bezahlt werden soll.
> Modder sollen nur die Möglichkeit bekommen, für ihre Arbeit entlohnt zu werden, sie müssen diese aber nicht nutzen!
> ...



Wie naiv du doch bist. Schalte doch einfach mal dein Hirn an, und denk nach, anstatt das nach zu plappern, was du zu hören bekommst. Glaubst du wirklich Gabe interessiert es, was die Modder machen? Er will nur IHR Geld haben. Man kann auf Nexusmods bereits spenden. Freiwillig. Darauf basiert die ganze Moddingcommunity. Du erstellst etwas, weil es dir Spaß macht, und teilst es mit anderen Leuten, die ebenfalls daran Spaß haben werden. Es geht um Spaß und nicht ums Geld. Und wenn du der Meinung bist, der Modder sollte entlohnt werden, dann spendest du etwas. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Valve jedoch sind die Modder scheiß egal. Es soll nur den Anschein erwecken, als würde Valve sich plötzlich darum scheren ob Modder bezahlt werden. Buisness as usual. Den Leuten Honig ums Maul schmieren, damit sie vom eigentlichen abgelenkt werden. Und weist du was das schlimmste daran ist? Kein Modder wird reich werden. Nur Valve - Valve wird noch reicher.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Februar 2017)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich Gabe interessiert es, was die Modder machen? Er will nur IHR Geld haben.


Aha... du kennst die Intention von jemandem, den du überhaupt nicht kennst und selten in der Öffentlichkeit auftritt.


MasterBruin schrieb:


> Und weist du was das schlimmste daran ist? Kein Modder wird reich werden. Nur Valve - Valve wird noch reicher.


Ich weiss nur, dass du genauso irrational hatest wie die meisten hier. Und anscheinend kennst du auch Garry's Mod nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, wie groß der Anteil war, den Valve beim ersten Versuch einkassieren wollte...ist die Kritik und die Skepsis durchaus berechtigt. Für die Modder blieb ja im Grunde kaum was über.



Den Löwenanteil hatte immer noch Bethesda weil es ihr Spiel am Ende war. Valve hat  ganz normal ihr ca.  1/3 für die Platform eingenommen.
Selbstverständlich ist es legitim dass Valve  ihren Anteil haben möchte weil sie die Platform dafür anbieten werden und Millionen von "Kunden" als theoretische Käufer drauf aufmerksam werden.

Wir werden sehen wie sich dieses Modell ohne etwa einen 3rd Party Hersteller aussehen wird sodass nur Valve & Modder in der Rechnung auftauchen. Sobald aber ein weiterer Hersteller seine Finger im Spiel hat, wird das Modell
sehr unübersichtlich  und  aus rechtlicher Sicht komplex.

Auch finde ich lustig wie man immer wieder auf die Spenden Buttons hinweißt und Patreon etc.pp . Ich bin mir sehr sicher dass keine 5% jemals  an solche Donations gedacht und immer gerne ignoriert  hat.
Es bringt rein gar nix solche Links einzufügen wenn die Leute nicht drauf klicken. So schön dieser indirekte Support auch ist, der Konsument ist sehr bequem und spart  nur zu gern an jeder Ecke wenn er etwas umsonst bekommt und nicht zur Kasse gebeten wird.

Gab es da nicht einen Podcast wo u.a. Nexus zu Wort gekommen ist?
Dort kam auch das Thema mit den Donations auf und das man ja bereits jahr sehr langer Zeit quasi Geld mit Mods ja verdient aber  das war nicht mal 1% der da jemals  Geld überwiesen hat.
Weiß nicht mehr wie genau die Aussage war aber es war nicht der Rede wert .

Ich bin schon der Meinung dass Modder durchaus Geld für ihre Arbeit bekommen sollten, aber ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll - und schon gar nicht mit einem 3rd Party Entwickler im gleichen Boot wie im Falle von Bethesda.
Valve alleine mit ihrer Source 2 (stark auf User Content ausgelegte Engine) und die Modder im "Vertrag" kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass man hier irgendwann
ein funktionierendes Modell  entwickeln kann, ohne die altbekannten kostenlosen Mods  großartig zu zerstören.

Wer aber allen ernstes verlangt dass Modder so gut wie 100% davon profitieren soll und Valve  als Platformbetreiber "eigentlich" nix zusteht, lebt in einer Traumwelt und sollte schnellstmöglichst aufwachen.
Hier gehts nicht um das böse Valve sondern um  Gewinnanteile die erst durch eine gewisse Zusammenarbeit möglich war. (Sprich: Platform (Reichweite), Software (Spiel + Grundgerüst), Modder)

Einfach Valve oder andere hier aus der Rechnung streichen  ist schwachsinnig und komplett realitätsfern.

Dieses Modell bedeutet auch nicht dass sämtliche Mods ab sofort kosten  sollen weil die Modder  dazu gezwungen werden etwas damit verdienen zu müssen.
Es wird auch unter diesen Moddern genug Leute geben die an sowas nicht interessiert sind weil sie das "Just for Fun" machen wollen.

Und für all die Leute die wirklich diese "100% für Modder!!11" Partei ergreifen sei gesagt.. Los klickt schön fröhlich auf die Donation Links und überweist euer Geld an die Modder per Paypal oder Patreon dann verdienen diese Modder
eure "100%"  aber das haben ja 99%  nie welche gemacht.. Ach und Paypal und Patreon nehmen sich auch ihre %te  obwohl sie nix mit den Mods zu tun haben. Krass oder? 

Ich finde diese "Moral" durchaus beeindruckend dass man für Mods nie bezahlt hat  obwohl man es jederzeit tun kann, aber gleichzeitig will man nicht dass ein legales Modell entwickelt wird weil man dann wirklich zur Kasse gebeten wird 
Aktuell argumentiert man noch weil die armen Modder ja dadurch  nicht viel verdienen aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es schon seit langem die Möglichkeit den armen Moddern finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen wenn man sich
wirklich so sehr um ihre finanzielle Situation Gedanken macht - es aber nicht tut weil man gerne kostenlos unterwegs ist

Ach ja die Moral - die gute alte Moral


----------



## BloodySky19 (11. Februar 2017)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass es genauso schief gehen wird, wie beim letzten Mal. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Moddercommunity aus kreativen Leuten bestehen, die bock darauf haben Sachen zu kreieren und zu verbessern und nicht aus geldgeilen Affen die versuchen die Menge durch innovationslose Mods anzusprechen und sich 'nen paar Euro abzugreifen. 

Wer die Modder entlohnen möchte, der kann dies gerne über deren Spendebutton machen. Wer dies nicht tun will, kann es ja lassen. Die Modder werden nicht gezwungen zu modden. Da wird die Moddingszene sobald Geld im Spiel ist direkt den Bach runtergehen wie YouTube es auch seit Jahren tut. 

Wer denkt, dass durch bezahlte Mods die Qualität steigt, hat die Wirtschaft nicht verstanden. Es geht um Gewinnmaximierung: Wie mache ich mit den möglichst geringsten Aufwand den meisten Gewinn? Da wird die ganze Community mit Müll überhäuft werden und völlig überteuerte Preise haben. Viel Spaß wer auf so etwas ernsthaft Lust hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Den Löwenanteil hatte immer noch Bethesda weil es ihr Spiel am Ende war. Valve hat  ganz normal ihr ca.  1/3 für die Platform eingenommen.
> Selbstverständlich ist es legitim dass Valve  ihren Anteil haben möchte weil sie die Platform dafür anbieten werden und Millionen von "Kunden" als theoretische Käufer drauf aufmerksam werden.
> 
> Wir werden sehen wie sich dieses Modell ohne etwa einen 3rd Party Hersteller aussehen wird sodass nur Valve & Modder in der Rechnung auftauchen. Sobald aber ein weiterer Hersteller seine Finger im Spiel hat, wird das Modell
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, warum du es für nötig gehalten hast, einen solchen Roman zu verfassen, wo wir doch in einigen Punkten sogar mal einer Meinung sind. ^^ Wenn auch mit nem dicken Aber. 

1. Ja, Valve darf gern seinen Anteil haben. Da sind wir uns einig. Zumindest, wenn sich so ein Modell tatsächlich durchsetzt. 
Aber: fast ein Drittel halte ich für völlig überzogen. Und Newells Aussage, die im Artikel beschrieben wird, halte ich eben deswegen auch für sehr unglaubwürdig. Der Kerl ist nicht Milliardär, weil er ein Menschenfreund ist. Dem geht's auch nur um die Kohle, die dabei klingelt. Und letztlich ging's mir ja in meinem letzten Post eben genau darum. 

2. Wie es mit einem 3rd-Party Entwickler funktionieren soll? Gar nicht, wenn der eigentliche Arbeiter (der Modder) dabei das wenigste sieht, was durch die Mod eingenommen wird. Und letztlich scheiterte es ja nur daran. 

Übrigens sagt niemand, dass Modder 100% des Erlöses bekommen sollen. Und das wird auch niemand behaupten. Zumindest hab ich hier nichts davon gelesen. Die meisten hier sind nicht doof und wissen, dass das schon allein rechtlich nicht möglich ist. Immerhin wird beim Modden auf Basis von offiziellem Content gearbeitet. Und ich zumindest habe mich durchaus positiv dem Gedanken gegenüber gezeigt, dass der Entwickler/Publisher des jeweiligen Spiels gern seinen Anteil davon haben soll. Ist ja sein Spiel. Eine 50:50-Aufteilung? Kein Thema. Da würde der Modder immernoch mehr davon haben, als wenn sich davon nochmal Valve 30% holt. 

Und wie man den "Wert" einer Mod misst? Ich stelle mir hierbei ein ähnliches System wie Steam Greenlight vor, in dem Mods erstmal überhaupt geprüft werden, bevor sie zahlungspflichtig angeboten werden dürfen. Ansonsten bleiben sie eben kostenfrei. Für irgendwelche stumpfen Fun-Mods würde niemand bezahlen. Aber für Total Conversions? Quest-Mods? Ich denke schon, dass das definitiv umsetzbar wäre. 
Aber grundsätzlich sollte es den Moddern ohnehin frei gestellt sein, ob sie dafür Kohle haben wollen oder nicht. 

Das erstmal dazu...Modder können gern für ihre Arbeit entlohnt werden. Auch da sind wir uns einig. Aber letztlich ist es ein Hobby, kein Beruf. Deswegen halte ich den Donate-Button für die sinnvollere Lösung. Ob da nun nur 1% der User spenden oder 10 oder 20% spielt dabei überhaupt gar keine Rolle. Macht ein Modder seine Arbeit gut, dann wird er auch belohnt. Auch wenn es nicht besonders viel ist, aber ein Modder macht seine Arbeit ja in der Regel nicht für die Kohle, sondern weil er einfach Bock drauf hat und Spaß daran empfindet. Der Modder freut sich ja schon (ich spreche hier übrigens aus persönlicher Erfahrung), wenn seine Mod oft runtergeladen wird und positives Feedback bekommt.


----------



## belakor602 (11. Februar 2017)

Jeder der Skyrim mal wirklich gemoddet hat weiss was das fir ein pain in the ass sein kann. Deswegen, würde ich für richtig gut abtestimmte Kollektions auch bares hinlegen. Z.B ein Survival-Mod Kollektion wo alle Realismus und Survival Mods zusammegepackt abtestimmt und bugfrei installiert werden. Da könnte ich mir auch vorstelllen mal 10€ hinzublättern. Aber wenn ich für jeden scheiss Mod zahlen muss ist es mir allein der Aufwand durch den Zahlungsprozess zu gehen nicht wert. Wer mal 200+ Mods installiert hat weiss wie zeitaufreibend und anstrengend das sein kann, da brauch ich nicht noch mehr Aufwand. Aber für "Total Conversion" Mod-Kollektions wo ich mir Aufwand spare und dafür Bares bleche, habe ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## USA911 (11. Februar 2017)

Dann soll sich der Herr mal bitte schön dafür einsetzen, das alle freiwilligen Helfer auf der Welt, die sich für andere einsetzen entlohnt werden, denn die bringen einen echten "value" für alle!

Aber setzen wir als Unternehmen ruhig durch, das alles und jeder für alles bezahlt werden muss und das es keine freiwilligen und gratis Sachen mehr gibt... ich hoffe das diesem Menschen wird jede freiwillige Hilfeleistung oder Auskunft in Rechnung gestellt!
Ach, er könnte Sie doch auch belohnen mit Geld, wenn es ihm so wichtig ist, schließlich bieten die Modder Valve einen mehrwert für die Plattform, schließlich kahm noch kein Mod von Valve selber für ihre Platform.

Wenn es kommen sollte, dann dürfen sich die Modder schon mal schön auf Klagen vorbereiten, wenn die Mods, Dateien, etc. zerschießen, denn eine rechtliche Aufklärung, werden Sie wohl nicht bekommen, denn wenn Sie kostenpflichtige Waren anbieten, dann haften Sie auch dafür, was diese Ware macht!

Sollten erstmal die rechtlichen Sachen klären, denn die nächste Frage ist, ab wann will der Spielehersteller mitkassieren, schließelich wird auf sein geistiges Eigentum aufgebaut, etc... da ist so viel noch nicht geklärt....


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum du es für nötig gehalten hast, einen solchen Roman zu verfassen, wo wir doch in einigen Punkten sogar mal einer Meinung sind. ^^ Wenn auch mit nem dicken Aber.


Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich dein Zitat sogar am Ende rauslöschen aber hab es vergessen. 
Also war nicht alles direkt an dich gedacht. Sorry dafür 



> 1. Ja, Valve darf gern seinen Anteil haben. Da sind wir uns einig. Zumindest, wenn sich so ein Modell tatsächlich durchsetzt.
> Aber: fast ein Drittel halte ich für völlig überzogen. Und Newells Aussage, die im Artikel beschrieben wird, halte ich eben deswegen auch für sehr unglaubwürdig. Der Kerl ist nicht Milliardär, weil er ein Menschenfreund ist. Dem geht's auch nur um die Kohle, die dabei klingelt. Und letztlich ging's mir ja in meinem letzten Post eben genau darum.


Sorry aber bei diesen "es geht nur ums Geld" kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Egal welche Themen man bei Valve anschneidet, sei es Greenlight, Early Access, Mikrotransaktionen, Half Life 3, Steam OS oder sonstiges,
bei all den Punkten wird immer das finanzielle Interesse in den Vordergrund geschoben als ob  es genau so ist wie viele es immer und immer wieder gerne einreden.

Selbstverständlich sind die Finanzen bei Valve ein sehr wichtiges Thema weil sie nun mal ihr Unternehmen nicht mit Luft und Liebe finanzieren und standhalten können. Aber jedes Thema
sofort mit Geldgier zu argumentieren ist einfach zu einseitig und naiv. Dass sie an etwas verdienen was über ihre Platform läuft ist legitim und rechtens. Wie viel es am Ende wird ist reine Vertragssache mit den Partnern und geht dem Konsumenten eigentlich Null komma Nix an.



> 2. Wie es mit einem 3rd-Party Entwickler funktionieren soll? Gar nicht, wenn der eigentliche Arbeiter (der Modder) dabei das wenigste sieht, was durch die Mod eingenommen wird. Und letztlich scheiterte es ja nur daran.


Bei dem besagten Podcast rund um das Thema Pay-DLC klang das damals aber so als hätte man durch dieses kurze Experiment mehr Geld eingenommen als über die optionalen Donation Links über viele Monate und Jahre.
Wie gesagt ich müsste nochmal den Link finden und die paar relevanten Sätze  rauszitieren.



> Übrigens sagt niemand, dass Modder 100% des Erlöses bekommen sollen. Und das wird auch niemand behaupten. Zumindest hab ich hier nichts davon gelesen. Die meisten hier sind nicht doof und wissen, dass das schon allein rechtlich nicht möglich ist. Immerhin wird beim Modden auf Basis von offiziellem Content gearbeitet. Und ich zumindest habe mich durchaus positiv dem Gedanken gegenüber gezeigt, dass der Entwickler/Publisher des jeweiligen Spiels gern seinen Anteil davon haben soll. Ist ja sein Spiel. Eine 50:50-Aufteilung? Kein Thema. Da würde der Modder immernoch mehr davon haben, als wenn sich davon nochmal Valve 30% holt.


Ich finde man sollte diese Gewinnbeteiligung aus einem anderem Winkel angehen und die eigene Moral nochmal überdenken (damit meine ich nicht dich direkt).

Egal wie viel % an Gewinn für die Modder abgegeben werden, es sind auf legale und offizielle Wege immer noch "so-und-so-viel-%" mehr als es jemals war und somit  verdienen die Modder etwas daran.
Ist es für den Konsumenten wirklich immer und überall interessant wie die Gewinnbeteiligung auf Platformen aussieht?
Ich meine.. klar interessant ist sowas schon aber macht es einen Unterschied ob wir dadurch etwas kaufen oder nicht kaufen?
Haben manche Konsumenten das Gefühl dass die Modder unfaire Konditionen hätten? Bitte schön die Donation Links stehen seit langer Zeit bereit.

Ich hab nämlich das Gefühl bei dieser Gewinnbeteiligungs-Frage machen viele Leute zu viel Drama als es wirklich ist. 
Wir Konsumenten mögen die Mods mögen usw. aber wir sind nicht in der Mod- Community involviert.

Diejenigen die Mods erstellen müssen selber für sich entscheiden ob ein Modell XYZ für die passt oder nicht, nicht wir Konsumenten weil wir ähm.. naja Konsumenten sind.
Wir zahlen  einen x beliebigen Preis und erhalten etwas dafür. Aber ich denke dass das Thema bezahlbare Mods eher ein emotionales Thema ist und deswegen viele  widersprüchliche und unrealistische Dinge erzählen und sich selber  was vormachen.

Beim Thema  Finanzen sollte es dem Kunden i.d.R. völlig egal sein was da genau im Hintergrund gespielt wird weil es den Kunden nix angeht.
Die Modder müssen sich damit auseinandersetzen wenn sie ihr Hobby etwas professioneller gestalten möchten und  nicht die Konsumenten die sich aktuell   wieder wie Messias persönlich benehmen, weil die armen Modder ja
damit ausgebeutet werden  wenn sie nicht mal 50% bekommen würden. 
(und das obwohl diese armen Modder jederzeit eigentlich locker 90% bekommen könnten aber genau diese Konsumenten keinen Cent da lassen wollen weil man nix zahlen muss)

Hinter all den Argumentationen steht der wichtigste Aspekt und das ist die Moral bzw. wir sind es gewöhnt nix für Mods jemals bezahlen zu müssen.
Ich bin z.B. der Meinung ich würde es fair finden aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir Mods kaufen würde.
Irgendwo hab ich noch  selber ein moralisches Problem damit weil ich z.B. Half Life Black Mesa bis heute nicht gekauft habe weil ich damals die kostenlose Version (ohne Xen) gespielt und geliebt habe.

Ich  finde die haben jeden Cent verdient aber 20€ find ich doch recht viel SELBST WENN ich der Meinung bin dass sie es absolut verdient hätten. Vor allem wissen wir hier nicht  an welche Leute das Geld dann geht weil das Team
sich über die sehr vielen Jahre mehrmals fast gänzlich aufgelöst hatte usw. Am Ende "belohnen" wir also nur die aktuellsten  Leute im Team und nicht diejenigen die  das Projekt angefangen haben? 
Man könnte diese "Beteiligungsspirale" unendlich lang weiterziehen und am Ende würde man zu keinem Ergebnis kommen.

Man muss ehrlich sein und bei diesem Thema die eigene Moral so bisschen reflektieren lassen statt immer das Thema Gewinnbeteiligung und Geldgier in den Raum zu werfen


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2017)

Bethesda hat bei Skyrim SE und Fallout 4 den Moddern die Arbeit sehr schwer gemacht anders als bei Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas.

Dazu kommt das viele Mods bei Steam Workshop für Skyrim im Workshop gestohlen waren - sie waren von nexusmods.com und der Author hatte sie dort gratis angeboten mit einem optionalen Donate Mod.
Steam Workshop ist für mich nicht nutzbar


----------



## Buttonsmasher (12. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die Idee zwar gut nur wer Überwacht das ab wann ein Modds es Überhaupt wert ist dafür zu bezahlen . Eine Winter Mütze in Game für 2 € zu VK das ist so was von kacke . Richtige Mods sollten auch mindestens 100 Stunden Arbeit drin sein bevor ich da was kaufe ab 5€ sonst ist das mir zu Teuer . Bei der ganzen DLC und Season Pass scheiße ist es schon eh wucher sich Spiele bei Erscheinungs Termin zu kaufen .


----------



## BloodySky19 (12. Februar 2017)

Wie meinst du das mit Überwachen? Das ist Angebot und Nachfrage. Jedesmal wenn du dich über ein teures Fahrrad oder ein teures Spiel aufregst liegt es nur daran, dass zu viele Leute es für einen überteuerten Preis kaufen. Wenn niemand die Sachen für so viel Geld kaufen würde, müsste der Preis sinken. Aber da es so viele Idioten gibt, die jeden scheiß kaufen (siehe Counter Strike und Team Fortress Community) kannst du dir sicher sein, dass dann die Mods alle richtig schön überteuert sein werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Februar 2017)

Dann werden die Mods eben nicht gekauft und die Modder kriegen kein Geld, geschweige denn machen sie ihr Content nutzlos.

Mods sind nicht DLCs und solche Leute werden ihr Image sehr schnell aufs Spiel setzen. Publisher und Entwickler kommen noch mit fragwürdigen Praktiken  oftmals durch aber einzelne Modder bzw. Modder Teams werden sich mit Abzocke schwer tun.
Und wir wären eigentlich wieder beim Thema dass nicht einzelne Mützen für bares angeboten wird sondern warscheinlich größere Mods.

Wir werden sehen  Wird ja niemand gezwungen etwas zu kaufen und wenn man sich bis heute nicht an irgendwelchen Mützen aufgegeilt hat dann muss man sowas in Zukunft auch nicht beachten.


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (12. Februar 2017)

Wenn es Gabe doch wirklich darauf ankommt, daß Modder für ihre Arbeit entlohnt werden, warum spendet Valve dann nicht den beliebtesten Mods einen kleinen Obulus. Er stellt sich in diesem Fall hin und tut so, als ob es ihm einzig und allein um die Modder geht. 
Valve generiert sicherlich mehr als genug Kohle um den ein oder anderen Modder finanziell zu unterstützen, das wäre mal was.
Nein, es geht natürlich darum, mit der Arbeit anderer, die Modding als Hobby betreiben auch noch etwas abzugreifen, unter dem Deckmantel, daß sie die Plattform fürs Modding stellen.
Reinste Heuchelei, was der gute Herr da betreibt.

Sorry, da bleib ich lieber beispielsweise bei Nexus. Da kann ich die Modder, deren Mods mir gut gefallen per Spende für ihre Arbeit entlohnen.
Hinzu kommt, daß ich es freiwillig mache und damit auch gerne.
Was Gabe da versucht hat meiner Meinung nichts mit der Modding-Szene zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Genau so ist es. Valve wird seine üblichen %e vom Modpreis mit einkassieren. Das ist deren Hauptinteresse und nicht die Bezahlung der Modder an sich.


----------



## USA911 (12. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Valve wird seine üblichen %e vom Modpreis mit einkassieren. Das ist deren Hauptinteresse und nicht die Bezahlung der Modder an sich.



Absolut und vorallem was der gute Herr auch noch vergisst ist, das viele Modder noch Minderjährig sind, bzw. sich absolut nicht im klaren darüber sind, was es für Sie bedeuted, wenn sie Preise für Mods verlangen, denn dann werden Sie ab einem gewissen Punkt zu einem Gewerbetreibenden und Steuerpflichtig. Ich weiß nicht, was ich alles beachten müsste vom Gesetzgebe her, wenn ich jetzt als Händler auftrete und vorallem, ab wann ich gewerblich handle. Aber das das sauber für die Modder abläuft, wird Valve nicht interesieren.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Vor allen Dingen bei den unterschiedlichsten gesetzlichen Regelungen. Nicht nur außerhalb sondern auch innerhalb der EU wieviel man verdienen darf bevor man ein Gewerbe anmelden muß. Der ganze Rattenschwanz der mit diesem System zusammenhängt wurde mit keiner Sekunde durchdacht.


----------



## BuzzKillington (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe nix dagegen, Moddern eine freiwillige Spende zu geben, aber wenn man dazu gezwungen wird, nein danke.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ach und Paypal und Patreon nehmen sich auch ihre %te  obwohl sie nix mit den Mods zu tun haben. Krass oder?


Tja, nur das die bestimmt keine 30% verlangen!
So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich max. 5-10% erwarten, das ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.

Wie aber schon mehrfach erwähnt, auf einander aufbauende Mods oder gar Mod Compilations (die sonst in Combi nicht funktionieren würden) machen die Sache mehr als fragwürdig.
Teilweise stören sich sogar Modder daran das freie Mods via Youtube Berichterstattung hinten rum monetarisiert werden, ganz einfach ist das Thema also nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Februar 2017)

Modder verändern urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte Dritter. Wenn sie dafür Geld nehmen, fällt das meiner Auffassung nach nicht mehr unter fair use, sondern unter Piraterie. Da werden sicherlich auch die Spieleentwickler noch ein Wörtchen mitreden (und mitverdienen) wollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Modder verändern urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte Dritter. Wenn sie dafür Geld nehmen, fällt das meiner Auffassung nach nicht mehr unter fair use, sondern unter Piraterie. Da werden sicherlich auch die Spieleentwickler noch ein Wörtchen mitreden (und mitverdienen) wollen.


Bisher hat hier ja auch niemand behauptet, dass die Modder den kompletten Satz bekommen sollten. 
Im Grunde genommen hat Valve da auch überhaupt nichts mitzureden, solange die nur die Plattform stellen (wollen). Letztlich entscheiden Modder, ob sie überhaupt Geld für ihre Arbeit haben wollen und vor allem der Entwickler, bzw. der Publisher, der das Spiel entwickelt hat. Und wenn das abgeklärt ist, dann kann sich Valve melden.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Februar 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tja, nur das die bestimmt keine 30% verlangen!
> So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich max. 5-10% erwarten, das ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.



Diesen Absatz hast du wohl nicht ganz verstanden 
Es ging mir nur darum zu verdeutlichen dass die zum teils geforderten 100% so gut wie nie bei nem Modder ankommen können weil man stets auf Service anderer Dienste angewiesen ist.

Je nachdem welcher Service das ist, sind die Zahlen und Verträge eben unterschiedlich und ob man sich nun über alle Dinge als Konsument den Kopf zerbrechen möchte ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich glaube viele wissen gar nicht wie wenig für Publisher/Hersteller übrig bleiben wenn die Spiele im Retail Handel gekauft werden 
Auch ein weiterer Grund wieso der digitale Markt so lukrativ ist. Die Hersteller möchten so viel Geld wie möglich für sich behalten und das ist aus geschäftlicher Sicht legitim.

Genau so ist es auch legitim wenn man nen signifikanten Stück vom Kuchen haben möchte weil man etwas auf seiner Platform anbietet, den Platz und die Kosten + etwas Gewinn dafür haben möchte.


> Google verlangt von den Entwicklern, genauso wie Apple und Microsoft, eine Transaktionsgebühr in Höhe von 30 Prozent des Verkaufspreises


 wikipedia stand 2010
Was aktuelleres konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht finden.

Leute bitte erstmal informieren bevor man jemanden kritisieren möchte. Denn wenn man hier Valve für ihre 1/3 kritisiert und an den Pranger stellt, dann muss man das mit fast so ziemlich jedem Platform Betreiber machen den ihr so fast täglich unterstützt.


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (12. Februar 2017)

Niemand kritisiert hier Valve dafür, daß sie von Entwicklern Gebühren verlangen. Bei Google, Apple und MS hab ich auch noch keine Mods runtergeladen. Das sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Februar 2017)

-sushi-in-fish-bowl- schrieb:


> Niemand kritisiert hier Valve dafür, daß sie von Entwicklern Gebühren verlangen. Bei Google, Apple und MS hab ich auch noch keine Mods runtergeladen. Das sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.



Es geht darum dass alle was über ihre Platform verkauft wird, Valve selbstverständlich ihren 1/3 Teil davon legitimerweise für sich beanspruchen.
Egal ob Mods, DLCs etc.pp. Valve möchte ca 30% von allem was verkauft wird und das möchte ungefähr jeder Platformbetreiber.


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (12. Februar 2017)

Bei Spielen, Programmen und DLCs, die von professionellen Entwicklern gemacht wurden, hab ich auch kein Problem damit.
Das schein ich nicht deutlich gemacht zu haben. 

Ich nutz Steam gerne und kaufe auch viel darüber. Aber Mods...wie gesagt, zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Edit: 
Warum wirds nicht so wie früher gehandhabt, wo fähige Modder bei Entwicklerstudios eingestellt wurden? 
Das ist eine Art von Entlohnung, die sogar Valve selbst schon praktiziert hat. Siehe Counter Strike.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Februar 2017)

-sushi-in-fish-bowl- schrieb:


> Bei Spielen, Programmen und DLCs, die von professionellen Entwicklern gemacht wurden, hab ich auch kein Problem damit.
> Das schein ich nicht deutlich gemacht zu haben.


Spielt keine Rolle. Es geht um % Anteil an etwas was über die hauseigene Platform verkauft wurde.



> Ich nutz Steam gerne und kaufe auch viel darüber. Aber Mods...wie gesagt, zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Wie gesagt jeder kann sich die Welt ausmalen wie er es möchte.
Ich hab dir nur erklärt wie das eben funktioniert  und dass die Betreiber i.d.R. immer um die 30% vom Kuchen abhaben möchten wenn etwas über ihre Platform verkauft wird.
Wie professionell etc. ist unwichtig.

Ob du daraus 10 Schuhe draus machst ist ganz allein deine Sache  ^^


----------



## azraelb (13. Februar 2017)

Valve:
"Wenn Modder einen Mehrwert schaffen müssen wir auch entlohnt werden."


----------



## IllusionsMonster (13. Februar 2017)

azraelb schrieb:


> Valve:
> "Wenn Modder einen Mehrwert schaffen müssen wir auch entlohnt werden."



30% für die Modder und 70% für Steam


----------



## Frullo (13. Februar 2017)

Entweder ist etwas ein Mod oder es ist ein DLC. Von beiden erwarte ich unterschiedliche Dinge.

Beispiel: Funktioniert das Mod nicht, knall ich es wieder runter. Funktioniert der DLC nicht, will ich mein Geld zurück. Kriege ich dann mein Geld auch zurück, wenn das Mod nicht funktioniert? Dann ist es DLC... 

Es gibt keinen Bereich zwischen Mod und DLC. Entweder ist es das eine oder das andere. Mit unterschiedlicher rechtlicher Situation und unterschiedlicher Erwartungshaltung. 

Für mich sieht das Ganze vielmehr so aus, als ob Valve nun damit die durch sie auf Steam zur Verfügung gestellte Infrastruktur (zum Austausch von Mods z.B.) in Rechnung stellen will. 

Sorry, Valve, aber der Mehrwert welches durch freies Modding entsteht, ist bei vielen Spielern (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit) ein Kaufargument. Wenn plötzlich nur noch DLC da ist - der zudem dann an die Community ge-outsourced wurde - dann verliert für mich ein Spiel an Wert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Mod nicht, knall ich es wieder runter. Funktioniert der DLC nicht, will ich mein Geld zurück. Kriege ich dann mein Geld auch zurück, wenn das Mod nicht funktioniert? Dann ist es DLC...
> 
> Es gibt keinen Bereich zwischen Mod und DLC. Entweder ist es das eine oder das andere. Mit unterschiedlicher rechtlicher Situation und unterschiedlicher Erwartungshaltung.
> 
> Für mich sieht das Ganze vielmehr so aus, als ob Valve nun damit die durch sie auf Steam zur Verfügung gestellte Infrastruktur (zum Austausch von Mods z.B.) in Rechnung stellen will.


Wohl war !
Von der Seite hatte ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet.

Zumal es auch zunzhmen bei vielen Moddern (bei bestimmten Spielen zumindest) eine "ewige Beta" Haltung gibt, vermutlich um unangenehme Fehlerchen bequem dauerhaft weg ignorieren zu können. (ist ja noch nicht fertig).


PS. @deine Signatur
vergiss die illegal durchgeführte Gentechnik nicht


----------



## Gemar (13. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jaein.
> Für die Modder könnte Steam eben auch das ganze Admisinstrative machen.
> 
> Schöner fände ichs aber auch, wenn das zum Beispiel über NEXUS gemacht würde.
> ...


Kein Jain, sondern NEIN! 
Also zumindest wenn es um die Bezeichnung geht.
Wenn Modder dafür Geld bekommen, weil tatsächlich eine Menge Arbeit darin steckt, wäre das ja auch ok.
Aber sicher nicht zu den Standard-Konditionen von Valve. Dann doch lieber einen Spendenknopf, schließlich machen Modder z.B. Bethesda-Produkte erst PC-Marktreif.

Aber Bezahlinhalte sollten als DLC gekennzeichnet werden, also strickt getrennt aufgeführt und keinesfalls gemischt.
Von mir aus können sie es ja auch Downloadable Mods nennen, also DLM oder so!
Aber Mods gehören der Community und nicht etwa Valve, die nur Profit daraus schlagen wollen!


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (13. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ob du daraus 10 Schuhe draus machst ist ganz allein deine Sache  ^^



Ha, ha...dann brauch ich jetzt wohl auch nicht mit Äpfel und Birnen anfangen.
Hab schon verstanden was Du meinst, es ging mir auch nur darum aufzuzeigen, daß es anders auch fairer gehen würde. Mich stört es halt gewaltig, daß Gabe hier die "armen" Modder als Vorwand nimmt für Valve noch mehr Einnahmen zu generieren.
Sollte es ihm wirklich nur um die Modder gehen, gäbe/gibt es halt andere Möglichkeiten.

Was mir zu dem Thema noch durch den Kopf geht ist folgendes:
Nehmen wir mal Skyrim als bestes Beispiel. Das kam mit ziemlich vielen Bugs auf den Markt, Modder haben die gröbsten Fehler ausgebügelt mit dem inoffiziellem Skyrim Patch.
Ausserdem ist die Grafik dank Texturenmods, ENB-Settings, etc. immer noch auf nahezu aktuellem Niveau. Hier hat also die Modcommunity dafür gesorgt, zuletzt mit der Total Conversation "Enderal", daß Skyrim auch Jahre nach dem Release verkauft wird.
Diesen Umsatz hätte Bethesda mit ihren DLCs alleine niemals geschafft.
Skyrim SE bewies bei Release, daß Bethesda auch keineswegs großartig Bugfixing betrieben hat, kam es doch mit nahzu den gleichen Bugs auf den Markt, wie zu seiner Zeit Skyrim.
Auch hier bügelten die Modder relativ zeitnah mit dem inoffiziellen SE Patch, die gröbsten Fehler aus.
Wenn man jetzt mal pessimistisch weiter denkt, bräuchten Entwickler nichtmal mehr Bugfixing betreiben (das übernehmen ja die Modder) und würden durch bezahlte Mods auch noch an dem Bugfixing der Modcommunity verdienen.
Schlimmer noch die Vorstellung, daß jemand auf die Idee kommt und eigentlich offizielle Patches als Mod anbieten würde.
Würde dann bedeuten, daß zum Release verbuggte Spiele, und das waren in letzter Zeit nicht wenige, per bezahlter Mods gefixt werden könnten. Somit würden Entwickler mit Bugfixes nochmal abkassieren.

Das ist vielleicht etwas weit her geholt, allerdings hat Early-Access schon ausreichend gezeigt, daß manche vor nichts zurück schrecken.
Bin z.B. sehr gespannt wie Conan Exiles sich weiter entwickelt und wieviel Content letztendlich noch von Funcom kommt, jetzt wo die Moddingtools veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Februar 2017)

-sushi-in-fish-bowl- schrieb:


> Hab schon verstanden was Du meinst, es ging mir auch nur darum aufzuzeigen, daß es anders auch fairer gehen würde.


Ob etwas fair oder nicht fair ist, ist immer noch eine Sache zwischen den Moddern die an solchen Modellen interessiert sind und zwischen Valve.
Konsumenten haben hier eigentlich rein gar nix fair oder unfair zu finden weil wir in erster Linie nur für die Endprodukte bestimmt sind.
Außerdem gibt es seit Jahren die Möglichkeit die Modder "fair" mit voller Summe zu unterstützen aber niemand nutzt es. 



> Mich stört es halt gewaltig, daß Gabe hier die "armen" Modder als Vorwand nimmt für Valve noch mehr Einnahmen zu generieren.
> Sollte es ihm wirklich nur um die Modder gehen, gäbe/gibt es halt andere Möglichkeiten.


Wer sagt die armen Modder und wer benutzt hier wen als Vorwand?   Er tut das jedenfalls nicht und man sollte hier ihm keine Wörter in den Mund legen ^^
Anscheinend sind bezahlbare Mods ein größeres Thema und Valve wurde auf dieses Thema oft genug von Moddern kontaktiert.
Vielleicht haben die sich an dieses Projekt gesetzt ohne dass  jemand danach gefragt hat. Wer weiß das schon so genau.

Modder sind ja nicht gezwungen etwas zu nutzen wenn sie es nicht möchten und  ob die Verträge "fair" sind ist immer noch eine Sache zwischen den Parteien die nen Deal machen.

Es  sei schon mal geholfen wenn man nicht sofort mit derart schweren Wörtern etwas unterstellen würde nur weil man mit etwas Geld verdienen kann wenn es logischerweise über die eigene Platform läuft.
Niemand wird zu irgendwas gezwungen und es gibt ja noch nicht mal offiziell einen Plan wie der zweite Anlauf aussehen könnte.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es seit Jahren die Möglichkeit die Modder "fair" mit voller Summe zu unterstützen aber niemand nutzt es.



Das kann ich so nicht bestaetigen. Ich stelle meine Mods aus Prinzip alle ohne Donation Button zur Verfuegung und ich habe sogar Anfragen bekommen, von Leuten, die mir trotz allem eine Spende zukommen lassen wollten. Ausserdem weiss ich von einigen meiner Bekannten aus Modder Foren, dass die durchaus immer wieder Spenden bekommen, selbst fuer aeltere Mods.

Dass keiner spendet wuerde ich also nicht sagen. Ich finde eher, Mod User sind im grossen und ganzen ein sehr dankbares Voelkchen, gerade fuer die Standards, die man im Internet normalerweise ansetzten muss.

Zum Thema: Ich habe an sich keine problem damit, wenn ein Modder die option hat, dass er seine Mod fuer Geld anbieten kann. Und wie doomkeeper richtig sagt, ob das nun ein guter Deal ist, den man als Modder eingehen will oder nicht, dass muessen Modder, Valve und Spielehersteller unter sich ausmachen.
ABER: Wir haben ja gesehen wie toll das beim letzten Mal funktioniert hat. Ich glaube, dass der Aufwand, diese legale Grauzohne zu ueberwachen und Urheberrechtsverletzungen unter Moddern zu regeln oder zu unterbinden einfach viel zu gross ist, als dass sich das fuer irgendjemand grossartig lohnen wuerde. Wenn man es aber nicht macht, dann kommt es nur zu Streit und Geschrei und das ist dann nicht gut fuer die Community und damit auch fuer keinen Beteiligten.
Ausserdem schraenkt es auch die Modding Community selber ein. Bisher war es ja so, wenn jemand eine Mod machen wollte, die auf einer anderen aufbaut, dann eine kurze Email an den Autor der Grund-Mod geschickt, erlaubnis eingeholt, denjenigen mit in die Credits genommen und gut is. Das foerdert Mods selbst und auch Kollaboration (Fluide Teams waren moeglich, mit mehr oder weniger Beteiligten, etc.). Wenn hetzt aber Geld ins Spiel kommt, dann werden all diese sehr fruchtbare Biotop ganz schnell trocken liegen. Denn wie teilt man denn den Gewinn einer Mod auf, bei dem einer ein paar Texturen beigesteurt hat, der naechste hat ein paar Dialogzeilen geschrieben, ein paar typen haben was vertont und einer hat Skripte geschrieben und das ganze integriert? Muessen die dann einen Vertrag machen und ein gemeinsames Konto eroeffnen oder wie?

In der Theorie mag eine Bezahl-Option fuer Mods toll klingen, ich glaube - und das hat Steam ja bereits mit Skyrim eindrucksvoll demonstriert - in der Praxis bringt das ganze viel mehr Probleme fuer all Beteiligten als Positives.
Kann gut sein, dass sie es wieder versuchen werden, ich denke aber es wird sich mittelfristig nicht grossartig durchsetzen.


----------



## Frullo (14. Februar 2017)

Das einzige was ich mir tatsächlich vorstellen könnte: Da Valve die Kontoinformationen von vielen (Mehrheit? Alle?) Steam-Nutzern hat, könnte sie den Donate-Button direkt im Profil der Modder integrieren oder ein Mod mit entsprechendem Button ausstatten. Sie könnten für sich und ggf. den Entwickler/Publisher des Spieles etwas abzwacken - allerdings nicht der horrende Anteil, den sie beim Skyrim-Fail angesetzt haben.

Dadurch würde sich die Rechtslage was Mods betrifft nicht grundlegend ändern - was eben der Fall wäre, sobald Bezahlung zur Pflicht wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestaetigen. Ich stelle meine Mods aus Prinzip alle ohne Donation Button zur Verfuegung und ich habe sogar Anfragen bekommen, von Leuten, die mir trotz allem eine Spende zukommen lassen wollten. Ausserdem weiss ich von einigen meiner Bekannten aus Modder Foren, dass die durchaus immer wieder Spenden bekommen, selbst fuer aeltere Mods.


Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man zwar nicht ins Maul, aber dennoch ist dies sehr unwarscheinlich dass man da nennenswerte Zahlen vorzeigen kann.
Klar macht man sowas nicht wegen dem Geld aber  die Belohnung soll halt Hand und Fuß haben  damit  die Modder für ihre tolle Arbeit wirklich
etwas bekommen und nicht jeder 100ste Download mal 5 euro als Geschenk da lässt.



> Dass keiner spendet wuerde ich also nicht sagen. Ich finde eher, Mod User sind im grossen und ganzen ein sehr dankbares Voelkchen, gerade fuer die Standards, die man im Internet normalerweise ansetzten muss.


Ich behaupte das Gegenteil. Bei diesem Thema merkt man in vielen Foren dass Mods nix kosten dürfen weil es keine "Profis" sind und es nur ein Hobby ist.



> Zum Thema: Ich habe an sich keine problem damit, wenn ein Modder die option hat, dass er seine Mod fuer Geld anbieten kann. Und wie doomkeeper richtig sagt, ob das nun ein guter Deal ist, den man als Modder eingehen will oder nicht, dass muessen Modder, Valve und Spielehersteller unter sich ausmachen.
> ABER: Wir haben ja gesehen wie toll das beim letzten Mal funktioniert hat...


Valve hat den großen Fehler gemacht und den Deal zu Dritt gemacht statt erstmal zu zweit sowas zu testen. Das war der große Fehler.
Es wäre nie so ein Drama daraus geworden wenn es kein geliebtes Skyrim gewesen wäre.

Wenn Valve das wirklich testen möchte dann sollten die das mit der Source 2 Engine machen und erstmal ein Experiment zwischen zwei Parteien machen bevor man einen dritten Mitspieler mit ins Boot nimmt. (Geschweige denn ob sowas zu Dritt überhaupt dann noch übersichtlich und funktionsfähig ist)



> In der Theorie mag eine Bezahl-Option fuer Mods toll klingen, ich glaube - und das hat Steam ja bereits mit Skyrim eindrucksvoll demonstriert - in der Praxis bringt das ganze viel mehr Probleme fuer all Beteiligten als Positives.


Wie schon oben erwähnt war das Problem wegen Skyrim bzw. zusätzlichen 3rd Party Entwickler erst so groß gewesen.


> Kann gut sein, dass sie es wieder versuchen werden, ich denke aber es wird sich mittelfristig nicht grossartig durchsetzen.


Mit  einem richtigen Konzept und einer Nachfrage wird sich immer alles durchsetzen.
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen wie man das auf legaler Ebene inkl. "gerechtem" System  sowas auf die Beine stellen kann aber ich lasse mich da mal überraschen und sollen alle ruhig ihre Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## MrFob (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man zwar nicht ins Maul, aber dennoch ist dies sehr unwarscheinlich dass man da nennenswerte Zahlen vorzeigen kann.
> Klar macht man sowas nicht wegen dem Geld aber  die Belohnung soll halt Hand und Fuß haben  damit  die Modder für ihre tolle Arbeit wirklich
> etwas bekommen und nicht jeder 100ste Download mal 5 euro als Geschenk da lässt.
> 
> ...


Naja, dass nicht jeder spendet ist schon klar und das nicht mehr als ein bisschen Taschengeld bei rausspringt auch. Ich finde wenn schon jeder 100ste was spendet, dann ist das doch schon super.
Auch die These, dass Modden nichts kosten darf weil es ein Hobby ist, das ist bloedsinnig. Da gibt es ja genug Gegenbeispiele, wo sich Leute durch erzeugnisse ihres Hobbys was dazuverdienen. Die Probleme, die gegen so ein Bezahl-Modell sprechen liegen eher darin, dass sie der gesamten Community schaden, wie ich es eben oben beschrieben habe, in dem Teil meines Posts, den du nicht zitiert hast.



> Valve hat den großen Fehler gemacht und den Deal zu Dritt gemacht statt erstmal zu zweit sowas zu testen. Das war der große Fehler.
> Es wäre nie so ein Drama daraus geworden wenn es kein geliebtes Skyrim gewesen wäre.
> 
> Wenn Valve das wirklich testen möchte dann sollten die das mit der Source 2 Engine machen und erstmal ein Experiment zwischen zwei Parteien machen bevor man einen dritten Mitspieler mit ins Boot nimmt. (Geschweige denn ob sowas zu Dritt überhaupt dann noch übersichtlich und funktionsfähig ist)
> ...



Selbst wenn Valve es mit ihren eigenen Sachen zu erst mal zu zweit getestet haette, es haette keinen Unterschied gemacht bei all den Punkten, die ich oben als problematisch angesprochen habe.
Der einzige Unterschied ist bei dem dreier Modell, dass neben dem Modder selbst eben zwei Unternehmen anstatt einem prozentual am Umsatz beteiligt wird. Das ist aber nicht das Problem.


----------



## Frullo (15. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich ist es eine ziemlich simple Rechnung:

Wer "gewinnt" an Gratis-Mods?


Die gesamte Community, weil weiterer Content da ist, umsonst.
Der Entwickler und der Publisher, weil der Wert des Spieles mit jedem Mod steigt (und daher für Neukäufer attraktiver macht).
 Die anderen Modder, weil sie gegebenfalls auf einem Mod aufbauen können.
 Der/Die ursprüngliche/n Modder. Sie machen in eigener Sache Werbung und können vielleicht aus ihrem Hobby einen Beruf machen.
Wer "verliert" an Gratis-Mods?


Der/Die ursprüngliche/n Modder. Er oder sie investieren eine Menge Zeit, ohne Garantie auf eine wie auch immer geartete "Belohnung".
Wer "geht leer aus" an Gratis-Mods?


Niemand
Wer "gewinnt" an Bezahl-Mods?
 

Der/Die ursprüngliche/n Modder. Sie erhalten Geld für die investierte Zeit.
Der Entwickler und der Publisher, weil sie direkt an den Einnahmen für das Bezahl-Mod beteiligt werden.
Wer "verliert" an Bezahl-Mods?


Die anderen Modder, weil die bisher "offenen Gärten" nun alle umzäunt werden und Kooperation aufgrund finanzieller Erwägungen erschwert wird.
Wer "geht leer aus" an Bezahl-Mods?


Die gesamte Community, da das Spiel nicht mehr umsonst an Wert gewinnt.
Der Entwickler und der Publisher, weil der Wert des Spieles nicht mehr in dem Masse steigt, wie es bei Gratis-Mods der Fall war.


----------

